

You Can Now Use LastPass to Log Into Android Apps Automatically - jcater
http://mashable.com/2014/03/26/lastpass-autofill-android-app/?utm_cid=mash-com-Tw-main-link

======
JoshuaRedmond
This is great. LastPass now works nearly exactly as it does in the desktop
browser extension, but for apps too. They register the app as accessibility
provider, so that it can detect when a view contain keywords such as
"username" and "password", and then prompts you to choose which account it is
based on a guess which credentials link to the app. Makes life lots easier,
particularly with apps that clear the login screen when you switch out of
them.

